# The best silly photos I've gotten yet of Tanis



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

He was hogging the couch next to me and his lips dried so they were stuck in this goofy smile. Cracked me up! Ah, this is my derpy Tanis.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA! goofy dogs!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Those are really cute, what a goofy boy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Tanis looks like he is smiling in the pictures!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh that is so cute! It looks like he's smiling on purpose lol


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He's giving you the "I just pooped in your underwear drawer and you haven't found it yet" kind of grin LOL


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOL! He's a goofy boy.. he always looks like he's smiling but this was an outrageous grin. He looked like the Joker!


----------

